
MIT PhD student uses MS Paint to showcase CV - z8000
http://www.squicky.org/
======
johnswamps
It's cute, but it's only popular because the guy actually has some real
credentials. If you tried this with a medicore resume it wouldn't work.

~~~
jrockway
Well, without "real credentials", it's a webcomic. Not that there's anything
wrong with that, of course. I completely forgot this was non-fiction until I
read the HN title again.

~~~
nikgregory
Agreed, it's not really anything more than a gimmick. However, if it only
appears once in a few thousand applications it's going to grab attention while
someone is trying to figure out what the heck it is.

------
voidpointer
Nice way to look out for an employer with sense of humor. This will be
dismissed by all the people you wouldn't want to be working for in the first
place. Unless you are really desperate, it looks like a great strategy to end
up working with people that are actually nice.

~~~
chancho
Yes this is a great way to weed out all those stodgy kids-movie-and-video-game
animation studios.

------
skennedy
My favorite CV "presentation" will always be:

<http://web.me.com/agueniot/Data/Flash/cven.html>

Pulling out a 2004 link, but it has stayed in my Bookmark archive for years.

~~~
ohashi
When someone is truly good they can really be creative in their methods.

~~~
Confusion
What part of that CV shows he is 'truly good'?

------
abecedarius
Reminds me of <http://noonebelongsheremorethanyou.com/>

~~~
nuba
Very cool, thanks for the pointer!

Extra stuff: when you click the "buy" link (in one of the last slides) it
takes you to the book's page on Amazon. Now scroll down and check the Video
reviews. You'll see a video of the writer interviewing her book, talk show
style, with the stove in the background :)

------
MikeCapone
This made the rounds on Reddit (and probably other sites). Looks like its
successful at getting attention, which is more than can be said about most
CV/resumé pages..

------
z8000
The dog creeps me out.

This looks like interesting research: <http://www.squicky.org/work/sca07gtw/>

Anyone know much about motion capture? Is it something that is now doable at
any sort of homebrew budget levels nowadays?

~~~
skennedy
The dog creeps you out, but the "I am actually a deadly robot sent from the
year 2748 to kill you!!" you are okay with?

~~~
kevingadd
It's kind of a comforting thought - if there are deadly robots being sent back
from the year 2748, that means the human race survived global warming and was
able to invent time travel!

~~~
rick_2047
whats more comforting is that, if they are able to send back things into time
then we would have enough computational capabilities to solve the time space
anomalies and paradoxes of time travel.

~~~
bad_user
Or maybe he ended-up here by accident.

------
rudin
A little on a tangent but I'd like to dispute the conception of MS Paint as
something that can only create poor art. Take a look at the following:
<http://www.drububu.com/tutorial/mspaint.html>

------
ambiate
As a person who has never completed a webpage, I should thank this guy for
finally ending this cycle. I read every part of his page and was even checking
the backlinks out of curiosity.

MSPaint has a strange way of pulling me in; then never letting me go :(

------
Tichy
This should work very well - for getting employed by his mum?

------
messel
Garry Tan has a good take on it's draw. Ms paint on a cartoon website is the
low-fi of today. "like owning vinyl records"

------
waldrews
Thought CV stood for Computer Vision; was confused.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Curriculum Vitae - it's what most countries call a resume'.

